# Vote for the next TUG T-shirt available for purchase!



## TUGBrian (Oct 19, 2019)

the following quotes are up for voting to be included on the next TUG tshirt we design and make available for purchase by members to wear and shorten their sales presentation experience!

please vote in the poll below!


----------



## sullwoldholiday (Oct 26, 2019)

I would like to add my 2 cents.  Say No Before You Say Yes.


----------



## gatorray (Oct 26, 2019)

Quote: “Like Timeshare Vacations? Always check TUG for your best deal!”


----------



## gatorray (Oct 26, 2019)

One caveat for TUG proponents who participate in TS presentations just for the perqs - it might be counter-productive to prance around your favorite resort with a trash-talking T-shirt and expect staff and other owners to embrace your message. It falls under the category of burning all your bridges, don’t you think? Do you REALLY need those rewards? Isn’t vacation a time to unwind and lay back? Does your blood pressure really deserve the confrontations that would follow? We solved all that by declining any and all offers to “learn about all the new features....etc”.  There’s nothing new, believe it. Just new ways to cajole and hassle you. They want your money, not your devotion. Ray a 13 yr owner.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 26, 2019)

It all depends on what your message is I suppose.  I always wear my tshirt (drape it over my chair) at the pool, and completely enjoy talking to owners about resale as the vast majority simply dont know it exists.  Ive never encountered one who was not fascinated by the information and grateful someone shared it with them!

the goal of these shirts however is to not ruin or otherwise add stress/complications to your vacation.  Its just another way to spread the word about TUG for free (and I still give out a free membership extension for anyone who takes a photo wearing their shirt on vacation!)


----------



## presley (Oct 26, 2019)

Looks like I voted with the majority. I was just going to say that the timeshares I owned and liked to stay in weren't exactly available for $1. I did get some great ones for under a couple hundred, but the $1 ones aren't usually appealing to me. So, I kind of bypassed all those choices on the poll.


----------



## Grammarhero (Oct 26, 2019)

If “I dont always buy Timeshares, but when I do, I buy resale” wins, I will use a sharpie to mark in “for $1” at the end.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 26, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> ...the goal of these shirts however is to not ruin or otherwise add stress/complications to your vacation.  *Its just another way to spread the word about TUG for free *(and I still give out a free membership extension for anyone who takes a photo wearing their shirt on vacation!)



Just a thought.. what about another set of T-shirt’s that highlight the other benefits of TUG. Especially for those who might have bought retail and it’s too late to rescind. 

Join your fellow timeshare owners on TUG
Learn how to use your timeshare on TUG
Enhanced my timeshare experience thru TUG
Timeshare User Group (TUG) member since xxxx
Years of wonderful timeshare vacations thanks to Timeshare User Group (TUG)


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 26, 2019)

I can certainly add those to the poll!

note that you can go back and vote again or change your votes with the new items added.


----------



## dmbrand (Oct 27, 2019)

Have you considered putting the web address on the upper back side of the shirt instead of the front? The design in front catches people coming, and the web address from behind.
 Funny, I didn’t realize the true web address is tug2net.  I always type in tugbbs.com.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Oct 27, 2019)

I voted for “Every timeshare owner benefits from knowing about TUG!” because I’ve learned so much about using our (developer-bought) timeshares here. TUG is not just about buying, it’s about using, too!


----------



## bankr63 (Oct 27, 2019)

I think quite a few of them sound more like an offer to purchase or sell a timeshare than an invitation to share information.  My preference runs to those that don't sound like an offer to buy/sell.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 27, 2019)

_*THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A NEW TIMESHARE !
( Change My Mind. )*_​


----------



## whittler (Oct 27, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> I voted for “Every timeshare owner benefits from knowing about TUG!” because I’ve learned so much about using our (developer-bought) timeshares here. TUG is not just about buying, it’s about using, too!



I agree with The Holleys - better to keep the T-shirt positive and have people ask what is TUGG


----------



## amycurl (Oct 28, 2019)

I *really* like the "There is no such thing as a new timeshare" one....PERFECT.


----------



## CPNY (Oct 28, 2019)

How about
“Timeshares...it’s only a scam if you pay full price” 
“This timeshare was last seen on TUG for 1 dollar”


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 29, 2019)

added the new ones suggested to poll


----------



## Grammarhero (Nov 6, 2019)

When would polling end?  Would like to get the shirt before my next vacay around Christmas time.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 9, 2019)

sadly I think we run into issues both in size (so many words get jumbled) and using the likeness/image of the dos equis guy for the top choice.

I went ahead and made a quick and easy version of the 2nd choice here to see if its something everyone would like as an option


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 9, 2019)

I know this likely is not possible, but have you seen the new National Park T-Shirts (these ones that list all National Parks and have checkboxes so one could mark the ones they have visited)? 
I was just imagining something like.... 
*Why buy your timeshare retail?  
Pick a reason (or pick them all)!




*


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 9, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> sadly I think we run into issues both in size (so many words get jumbled) and using the likeness/image of the dos equis guy for the top choice.
> 
> I went ahead and made a quick and easy version of the 2nd choice here to see if its something everyone would like as an option
> 
> View attachment 14948



I like it and would buy it.


----------



## jacknsara (Nov 9, 2019)

A bit late but maybe for future consideration:

Timeshare Users Group
Information From Owners For Owners

I'm guessing most folks won't remember a URL.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 10, 2019)

jacknsara said:


> A bit late but maybe for future consideration:
> 
> Timeshare Users Group
> Information From Owners For Owners
> ...



I like that but disagree about the URL - I have trouble remembering it, so I like having it with me!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2019)

should have a good announcement soon on the availability of the first new shirt option for purchase!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 14, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> should have a good announcement soon on the availability of the first new shirt option for purchase!



Great!  If it's the one above, hopefully you can work in the TUG logo somewhere, or at least at some place have "Timeshare Users Group" written out.  Since the logo includes the website, maybe put that on the back.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 14, 2019)

ok, here is a first crack at the 2nd place choice produced by our very on TUGGER Michael Coley!

these can be ordered at any time and we dont have to wait for a certain number of purchases for them to be printed like teespring!

http://www.hiptogether.com/products/tug-everyone-benefits-from-tug.html





these are available in most every color for the same price, and note that the offer still remains if you upload a photo of you wearing this on vacation (you dont actually have to wear it TO the sales presentation if you arent comfortable doing so)...ill give you a free years membership extension!


----------



## Richelle (Nov 14, 2019)

We need this on pool towels to drape on the chairs at the pool. Maybe put the website address on the edges, so that when you drape it over the chair, the web address is in clear view. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 14, 2019)

I am not sure if michael prints on anything other than shirts, but we can ask (or im sure he will chime in here eventually...he mentioned he was traveling for work currently but did get this one churned out for purchase at my request!)

but yes, I agree about the towels, I still have the big white one with the TUG logo on it I take on vacation!  sadly cafepress made them stupidly expensive to produce.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 14, 2019)

I’ll check on printing on towels, but I’m not sure the methods we use would work on towels.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 14, 2019)

The technology we use wouldn’t work for towels. I checked some options and it’s crazy expensive. I don’t think it’s something we will ever be offering.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 14, 2019)

yea that was the same with cafepress...printing on a towel was upwards of 50 dollars or something ridiculous like that.

maybe a towel bag/canvas?


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 15, 2019)

Ordering mine today!


----------

